# Shave those legs?



## Rooster1 (3 Jun 2014)

Last year I deforested my legs for the Ride 100, no particular reason other than I didn't want other cyclists to have to look at them (they are not that hairy)

Anyways, with a few days to go until a big ride, should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## TissoT (3 Jun 2014)

Depends on how serious you take your cycling ....


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

Pointless unless you race ! You'll also be victim to SCR with shaved legs.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jun 2014)

Is this the first 'shave my legs?' thread of 2014? Is summer here at last? I'm still wearing longs most days, but hairy lycra isn't a good look anyway, so the shaver came out some time ago


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jun 2014)

Do whatever you want to do... you could smear dog shoot on your legs for all anyone else cares


----------



## davdandy (3 Jun 2014)

I`m not a hairy guy anyway so never had the need.

In fact,i only have seventeen chest hairs and two of those need clipping.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pointless unless you race ! You'll also be victim to SCR with shaved legs.


What's SCR? lol


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

Silly Commuter Racing.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Silly Commuter Racing


In that case I'm Silly Commuter Racing old fart on a bike with shaven legs


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Do whatever you want to do... you could smear dog **** on your legs for all anyone else cares


The bloke drafting them probably does


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2014)

As to hairy legs, mine are but up north I rarely got a comment to the fact but down here I do (it is in jest though).


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2014)

I like hairy legs on a man myself. Shaving them makes them look daft


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Jun 2014)

I shave my legs, only because it makes me feel sexy, nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Jun 2014)

Don't care what anyone says, my legs never go more than 3 days without a bit of razor work.


Do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2014)

You need to shave the backs and sides of your legs but leave a strip of hair down the front, preferably two strips slightly offset. This creates turbulent air which then flows down the smooth sides for maximum aerodynamic efficiency.


----------



## TheJDog (3 Jun 2014)

I like the feeling of freshly shaved legs in bed. I've been single too long.


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Don't care what anyone says, my legs never go more than 3 days without a bit of razor work.
> 
> 
> Do whatever makes you happy.


You're off my 100 dream men list now I'm afraid


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2014)

TheJDog said:


> I like the feeling of freshly shaved legs in bed. I've been single too long.


OMG and I thought it was only me


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jun 2014)

re. the 'I'm a girl, I'm perfect already' category - don't try to tell me girls don't shave or depilate ?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Jun 2014)

No don,t



Rob3rt said:


> Do whatever you want to do... you could smear dog **** on your legs for all anyone else cares



Is that the new moisturiser?


----------



## TissoT (3 Jun 2014)

numbnuts said:


> OMG and I thought it was only me


Only you that owns up yo


Peteaud said:


> No don,t
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new moisturiser?


Yea its the Dogs B**locks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> re. the 'I'm a girl, I'm perfect already' category - don't try to tell me girls don't shave or depilate ?


nope this one doesn't... (though I will confess that I resorted to it when I had to replace the dressing on my leg twice a day for 14 weeks after the dog bite - there was only so much ripping of hair off the leg I could take!)


----------



## 4F (3 Jun 2014)

Yep, toying with the idea of the polished look again this year


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Do whatever you want to do... you could smear dog **** on your legs for all anyone else cares



That's what I do, keeps the drafters away.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> re. the 'I'm a girl, I'm perfect already' category - don't try to tell me girls don't shave or depilate ?


Waxing is the way to go 
But really, a man with stubbly regrowth on his legs? 
Off putting!


----------



## Peteaud (3 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Waxing is the way to go
> But really, a man with stubbly regrowth on his legs?
> Off putting!



I am in full wookie mode (just for the record)


----------



## Bangers (3 Jun 2014)

I'm not that hairy anyway so have never bothered shaving my legs, although I do shave my head......maybe if I shave my legs aswell I can pretend to be a dolphin


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jun 2014)

Bangers said:


> I'm not that hairy anyway so have never bothered shaving my legs, although I do shave my head......maybe if I shave my legs aswell I can pretend to be a dolphin


Dolphins don't have legs.
Pat, I am wondering at what point in the relationship do you encounter "stubbly regrowth" on a mans legs? do you send him directly to the bathroom to clean up and is the technical tern for this hirsutus interruptus?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jun 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Dolphins don't have legs.
> Pat, I am wondering at what point in the relationship do you encounter "stubbly regrowth" on a mans legs? do you send him directly to the bathroom to clean up and is the technical tern for this hirsutus interruptus?


----------



## FFJ (3 Jun 2014)

I dont but really surprised to see so many do...
besides they are really handy for wiping off excess moisturiser!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> You're off my 100 dream men list now I'm afraid


That's ok


----------



## GrasB (4 Jun 2014)

All it takes is a few hairs trapping some dirt next to a small patch of road rash and you have an infected wound. So as long as you do it properly & shave all of your legs including the, hopefully, unseen parts then it's always a good idea. It also makes bio-mechanical studies much less pain free.

FYI I shave my legs & arms every 2 or 3 days all year round (if you keep on top of it it's a 2-3 min in the shower)


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Jun 2014)

Only when riding abroad, and then its mainly for the easy application of sun cream.


----------



## Roscoe (4 Jun 2014)

So much easier to wash off all the much etc that gets thrown onto your legs from the road.


----------



## redcard (4 Jun 2014)

Would you wave or give a 'cheery hello' ( as it's officially called) to a cyclist with hairy legs? 

I've got a feeling hairy cyclists get ignored more often.


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2014)

So if one were to start at the ankles and work up, where do you stop?


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So if one were to start at the ankles and work up, where do you stop?


(Serious reply) Where I become naturally less hairy, couple of inches below the groin area


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So if one were to start at the ankles and work up, where do you stop?


moustache.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So if one were to start at the ankles and work up, where do you stop?


Neck


----------



## GrasB (5 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So if one were to start at the ankles and work up, where do you stop?


waist line


----------



## FFJ (5 Jun 2014)

Gilegtte - the best a man can get


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000KKNQBK?pc_redir=1401919498&robot_redir=1


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2014)

winjim said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000KKNQBK?pc_redir=1401919498&robot_redir=1


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/rR231U4ZG0YDNHD/ref=aw_cr_i_1


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Jun 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/rR231U4ZG0YDNHD/ref=aw_cr_i_1


Falls off sofa laughing . . .


----------



## Acesand8s (6 Jun 2014)

Extremely tiny aero advantage, arguably looks better, and sunscreen is way easier to put on. Also you can get problems with skin rash crashing if you have skin hair, related to scaring.


----------



## Herzog (6 Jun 2014)

Acesand8s said:


> Extremely tiny aero advantage...


 
According to Chris Boardman, a thin strip of hair should be left on the front of the shin for optimal aero advantage (thereby creating turbulant flow and less of a wake behind the leg)...never seen anyone attempt this though...


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jun 2014)

Herzog said:


> According to Chris Boardman, a thin strip of hair should be left on the front of the shin for optimal aero advantage (thereby creating turbulant flow and less of a wake behind the leg)...never seen anyone attempt this though...


Maybe a strip of self adhesive Velcro would work - why not try it?


----------



## Roscoe (6 Jun 2014)

Wifey out for drinks tonight, so I shall be trimming my head hair and shaving my legs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jun 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> Falls off sofa laughing . . .


more worrying is the shear number of people who found this gem of information "helpful"


> 31699 out of 32089 found this helpful


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Maybe a strip of self adhesive Velcro would work - why not try it?



I have seen a guy race with some special sort of tape up his leg to act as an aerodynamic trip! Same guy reportedly once raced with a Toblerone in the back of his overshoe to aero profile the back of his foot/ankle.


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2014)

One surefire way to remove unwanted hair -


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I have seen a guy race with some special sort of tape up his leg to act as an aerodynamic trip! Same guy reportedly once raced with a Toblerone in the back of his overshot to aero profile the back of his foot/ankle.


did he win?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jun 2014)

Not on the day with the tape, no idea on the Toblerone day, hah!


----------



## winjim (6 Jun 2014)

Herzog said:


> According to Chris Boardman, a thin strip of hair should be left on the front of the shin for optimal aero advantage (thereby creating turbulant flow and less of a wake behind the leg)...never seen anyone attempt this though...


Can I get a witness?


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Not on the day with the tape, no idea on the Toblerone day, hah!


UCI rules 'All shoes that are given an aerodynamic shape by means of a non-essential addition, whether to the heel or the front of the shoe, will be prohibited'?


----------



## Octet (6 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I have seen a guy race with some special sort of tape up his leg to act as an aerodynamic trip! Same guy reportedly once raced with a Toblerone in the back of his overshoe to aero profile the back of his foot/ankle.



You sure it wasn't one of those physiotherapist ligament tape things?


----------



## RebornBumbler (6 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> more worrying is the *shear* number of people who found this gem of information "helpful"



I like what you did there


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> UCI rules 'All shoes that are given an aerodynamic shape by means of a non-essential addition, whether to the heel or the front of the shoe, will be prohibited'?



Time trials are not run under UCI rules, they are run under CTT rules.



Octet said:


> You sure it wasn't one of those physiotherapist ligament tape things?



No it was not. He made no secret of what he was doing.


----------



## GrasB (6 Jun 2014)

User13710 said:


> TMN to winjim


what is a TMN?... .. Besides you?


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Time trials are not run under UCI rules, they are run under CTT rules.


OK - silly me - was the use of the word 'race' that confused me - should have realised - ‘The Race of Truth’, after all


----------



## winjim (6 Jun 2014)

User13710 said:


> TMN to winjim


I'll take that, but my post already has thirteen likes so I'm not bitter 

And to be fair, I didn't explain that it was Boardman who said it, but only because I was waiting for someone to call BS on me . Although it was frame designer Mike Burrows who suggested the two offset strips thing.


----------



## Acesand8s (6 Jun 2014)

Yes, and on the shoulders and a few other places, still arguably negligible difference though.


Herzog said:


> According to Chris Boardman, a thin strip of hair should be left on the front of the shin for optimal aero advantage (thereby creating turbulant flow and less of a wake behind the leg)...never seen anyone attempt this though...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2014)

I shave, look at my feet they are silky smooth.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2014)

I always suspected you were a hobbit


----------



## Octet (7 Jun 2014)

GrasB said:


> what is a TMN?... .. Besides you?



It's an in forum joke, if two people post the same or very similar content and the second one gets more likes it is called a TMN after User13710 who experienced this often.

I wasn't a member when it originated, but some of the older members should be able to give you more background on the matter.


----------



## surfdude (8 Jun 2014)

i am a wellie wearer at work so any hairs below the knees get worn off . 

reading this thread i now know why numbnuts calls himself that name


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Jun 2014)

tyred said:


> One surefire way to remove unwanted hair -
> 
> View attachment 46990





View: http://youtu.be/a8XkKEXKngA


----------



## Louch (15 Jun 2014)

I don't shave, but have used the beard trimmers on most places south of belly button


----------



## Jon George (18 Jun 2014)

It felt vaguely kinky the first time I did it a year ago - now it's become rather addictive.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2014)

surfdude said:


> reading this thread i now know why numbnuts calls himself that name


Oh no you don't, it has got nothing to do with shaving it was to do with an accident at work


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2014)

I have done before , well I kept smooth after a knee op for a while. its a strange look when you're hairy above the waist too and whole body depilation would be far to onerous a task. Waxing would probably see me bleed to death


----------



## Roscoe (20 Jun 2014)

Great, think I'm becoming addicted to shaving my legs. Now becoming a weekly occurence.


----------



## jack smith (20 Jun 2014)

Shaved mine last week and will never do it again, i did it to stop my upper legs rubbing though but it looks rediculous id rather leave it than look like this


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Jun 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Great, think I'm becoming addicted to shaving my legs. Now becoming a weekly occurence.


Weekly? I do mine every 2-3 days


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2014)

jack smith said:


> Shaved mine last week and will never do it again, i did it to stop my upper legs rubbing though but it looks rediculous id rather leave it than look like this


What this thread needs is photos before and after shaving, I'd go first, but my camera is not working  so I'll have to leave it up to you.
ps I've just shaved my legs and I feel smoooooooooth


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Jun 2014)

Shaved legs make it so much easier to apply the factor 50


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Jun 2014)

Picked hair out of road rash, wasn't so bad gave me something to do while waiting for someone to put my shoulder back in!


----------



## RebornBumbler (22 Jun 2014)

That's one of the best reasons I've come across - still not going to bother though


----------



## Smurfy (25 Jun 2014)

numbnuts said:


> What this thread needs is photos before and after shaving, *I'd go first, but my camera is not working*  so I'll have to leave it up to you.
> ps I've just shaved my legs and I feel smoooooooooth


Just as well, we're still mentally scarred from the Onesie picture!


----------



## gaijintendo (8 Jun 2016)

The only time I have considered shaving my legs was after an accidental bit of CX riding, to better show off my bruises.
I am so deprived of sympathy.


----------



## Ed Phelan (9 Jun 2016)

I have only ever done it once and felt and looked ridiculous- wouldn't do it again!


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jun 2016)

Done last night - Wahl clippers first then electric shaver. Hadn't bothered this year until now as I'd only worn shorts once before this recent warm weather, but it feels (and, IMHO, looks) soooo much better


----------



## aj101 (9 Jun 2016)

Unless youre getting regular massages straight after a ride I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Ed Phelan (9 Jun 2016)

aj101 said:


> Unless youre getting regular massages straight after a ride I wouldn't bother.



One can only live in hope


----------



## Louch (10 Jun 2016)

When full on hairy, the rain clings longer on hair. Luckily we haven't had any rain here for ages , so I have a nice crisp tan instead


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jun 2016)

Did mine last week much to the wifes anoyance (she as to clean the bath) sun lotion and midge lotion much easier to apply now


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2016)

My legs are so hairy that the hair acts like a cushion when I come off my bike.


----------



## Jimidh (10 Jun 2016)

Nope my wife says she feels like a lesbian when I have silky smooth legs.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Nope my wife says she feels like a lesbian when I have silky smooth legs.



I cannot see the problem :0)


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2016)

If she feels like a lesbian, you should let her have one!
Thanks, I'm here all week.
*gets coat*


----------



## adamangler (19 Jun 2016)

dont see the point in shaving them, its just another thing to have to do, it doesnt have any benefits so why


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jun 2016)

adamangler said:


> dont see the point in shaving them, its just another thing to have to do, it doesnt have any benefits so why


http://www.vulpine.cc/blog/2014/03/07/shaved-legged-freaks/


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Nope my wife says she feels like a lesbian when I have silky smooth legs.


Having been married for several years, it's been a while - but as far as I recall sexual dimorphism between male and female is rather more significant than the likelihood of one or other partner feeling societal pressure to shave their legs. I could be wrong though. I'm sure @Fnaar or Miss Goodbody will be able to help.


----------



## bozmandb9 (26 Jul 2016)

Just did mine for first time ever (bored with wife away for weekend at parents, and had just read 'the rules'). Feels odd, but nice, a little self conscious out and about, even at cycle shop.

But I think I'll stick at it. The irony is, the two times it would have been useful this year, they were hairy as! I had some physio tape to try to address a problem earlier in the year. No idea if it did any good, probably not, since it was only stuck to the hair, half a centimeter above my skin! Also had an off and some road rash recently. So at least now I'm prepared for if and when it would be useful (if ever). Because the thing is, you never know when it may be.

Bottom line is there's pretty much no 'good' reason for it. But it's tradition, and feels like a bit of a rite of passage. If anybody objects, well stuff them, they're probably the people who get annoyed at having to adjust their speed or wait a few seconds before passing, so not really bothered if they are further offended by my grooming choices.

Anybody who thinks it's 'poofy' or something... well let's see them survive a stage of 'Le Tour' or even just a sportive. Most non cyclists don't know what pain is. Can you imagine a footballer getting up and carrying on after a crash at 50 mph! They're writhing in agony if they get a tap on the shin! Oh, and most of them shave their legs (and chests etc) anyway.


eta - Oh, and the wife seems to like it too, so bonus! ;-)


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2016)

adamangler said:


> dont see the point in shaving them, its just another thing to have to do, it doesnt have any benefits so why



There might be a time when it is certainly a benefit.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (4 Aug 2016)

Not for me but they're your legs.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2016)

Most people do not know why some cyclist shave their legs.


----------



## WelshJon (5 Aug 2016)

I do it because :

I feel cleaner.
Rain bounces off , rather than soaks in.
If I had a crash, the wound would be easier to treat.
Foam roller/tennis ball massages are easier.
Lighter and aero, innit


----------

